# 2009 GMC 7500 Diesel Dump Truck w/ 11’ Gledhill Plow ***IMMACULATE***



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I have for sale the above mentioned truck. It has an Isuzu diesel engine, 12,000 ACTUAL MILES, Allison automatic, power steering, air brakes, power windows, cruise control, tilt wheel, all stainless dump bed, hydraulic spreader, 37,500 gvwr. This truck has always been garaged since new, undercoated when new. I just had it completely Ziebart rustproofed this spring when I bought it. It has all NEW GOODYEAR tires and all new Alcoa stainless wheels. This is the nicest used dump you will ever find and it is in IMMACULATE condition and runs like new. Have all the original manuals, etc. The plow, spreader and dump work perfectly !
I purchased this truck for myself to use and since purchasing it and adding the goodies I have ended up in a wheelchair and cannot drive it. That is the ONLY reason I am selling it. I looked for 3 years to find this truck and it is a beauty! The price is $49,500 firm. Feel free to come and look at it and drive it and you will see what I mean. The tire photos were taken right before I put the Alcoa's on the truck.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice truck


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

m_ice said:


> Nice truck


Thanks !


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Good luck, looks like a great truck for a great price.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good luck, looks like a great truck for a great price.


Thanks Mark, it is a fantastic truck. I bought it especially for myself and I've looked three years to find one this perfect and then the good Lord upstairs put me in a wheelchair and I cannot get up in it to drive it and I won't let anybody else drive it. So I decided to go ahead and give somebody else the opportunity to get a real gem.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

SnowGuy said:


> Thanks Mark, it is a fantastic truck. I bought it especially for myself and I've looked three years to find one this perfect and then the good Lord upstairs put me in a wheelchair and I cannot get up in it to drive it and I won't let anybody else drive it. So I decided to go ahead and give somebody else the opportunity to get a real gem.


I'm sorry to hear about your medical issues. The truck is awesome. Should sell pretty quick I would think. Good luck and stay well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnowGuy said:


> Thanks Mark, it is a fantastic truck. I bought it especially for myself and I've looked three years to find one this perfect and then the good Lord upstairs put me in a wheelchair and I cannot get up in it to drive it and I won't let anybody else drive it. So I decided to go ahead and give somebody else the opportunity to get a real gem.


Sorry to hear that, but God is good all the time.


----------



## 2017F150XLT (Aug 4, 2021)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sorry to hear that, but God is good all the time.


Amen!


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

SnowGuy said:


> Thanks Mark, it is a fantastic truck. I bought it especially for myself and I've looked three years to find one this perfect and then the good Lord upstairs put me in a wheelchair and I cannot get up in it to drive it and I won't let anybody else drive it. So I decided to go ahead and give somebody else the opportunity to get a real gem.


Beauty truck, and would normally seriously consider it. But just putting things on hold here for a bit. This would be a great addition to our fleet. Just not in the cards right now for similar reasons.

We don't always understand His will, but do trust that it is always for our benefit and His glory. He works in mysterious ways - ways we cannot fathom or understand. Hope you can find some comfort in knowing this.

At the end of the day, it's just stuff. Can't take it with you - and I struggle to remember this when I see a gem like this. All the best with the sale - someone is going to get a really nice rig here.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Just out of shear curiosity what's the history of this truck? 12k miles in 12 years!


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

m_ice said:


> Just out of shear curiosity what's the history of this truck? 12k miles in 12 years!


The truck belonged to a township. The group of Township trustees took turns driving it and kept it like it was their own. It was only used to plow snow when there was more than they could drive through and haul little stone occasionally. The only reason they sold it was they got a bunch of Covid money from the state/federal government and were going to buy a new one while they had the extra money. The one Township trustee was going to buy it for himself but it's against the law here, it must sell at public auction. That is where I bought it. All original no damage ever.


----------

